# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Skype και αποκλεισμος - διαγραφη επαφης

## blade_

καλησπερα σας  :Smile: 

αν με εχει διαγραψει μια επαφη η μπλοκ,υπαρχει τροπος να το μαθω?
ας πουμε δε θα βλεπω πλεον το ονομα της επαφης?
ευχαριστω! :One thumb up:

----------


## hks300

Δεν θα ισχύει λογικά ότι και στο msn?Πολλά προγράμματα έχω ακουσει να λεν ότι μπορείς να εντόπισεις ποιος σε έκανε μπλοκ αλλα στην πράξη δεν είδα κανένα να δουλέυει. Παντως δεν νομίζω να διαγραφεί απο τη λίστα επαφών σου. Απλά θα το βλέπεις πάντα ανενεργό

----------


## blade_

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και γω αυτη την εντυπωση εχω..αν μας διαψευσει καποιος που το χειριζεται καλως..

----------


## talidipa

Αν σε διαγράψει κάποιος εσύ δε το καταλαβαίνεις. Απλά φαίνεται συνέχεια απόσυνδεδεμένος στη λίστα σου αυτός ο χρήστης.

----------


## johnson

Δε ξέρω για το Skype, αλλά στο MSN φαίνεται αν κάποιος σε έχει στη λίστα του ή αν σε έχει διαγράψει.

Εργαλεία -> Επιλογές - > Προστασία Προσωπικών Δεδομένων -> κουμπί "Προβολή"

Αν δεν εμφανίζεται εκεί το όνομα του/της, σας έχει διαγράψει.

----------


## blade_

σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις

----------


## vegas

συμφωνω μαζι με την talitipa !! πάντως απο οτι ξέρω αυτα τα προγράμματα που σου λένε (για το μσν-skype)
εαν σε έχει κάνει καποιος block η όχι δεν νομόζω να δουλεύουνε σωστά ... τα έχω δοκιμάσει !!

----------


## talidipa

Στάνταρ δε δουλέυουνε σωστά. Αν δουλέυανε θα ήταν πρόβλημα ασφάλειας μιασ και θα μπορούσε ο καθένασ να δει πληροφορίες του account κάποιου άλλου χρήστη. Είναι όπως το "Who has seen your profile" στο facebook. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορεί κάποιος να δει ποιοσ είδε το προφιλ σου.

----------

